# Value of an older board?



## kubes14060 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm totally new to snowboarding and was looking to get something to spend time with my 8 year old son on the slopes. How much has technology changed in the last 10 years?

I found a K2 Fuse board that's about 10 years old on sale on Craigslist. He wants $125 for the board and bindings and claims its in very good condition. 

I can rent a board for the same price but then its gone in a few months?

Would an older board hurt me or not make much of a difference?

Thanks for anyone's input!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

That's way too much money for a 10 year old set up.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

You can probably find a newer board for about the same price. If it is in good condition, then it shouldn't be too big of a deal. Im still riding an early 2000's board. I personally think its too much for that year even in good condition, but that's me. You can scour for a newer board same condition for about the same price most likely. I see newer boards with bindings in good condition for about the same price to $200 for boards that are 2010 and newer on my local craigslist.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely too much money for an old beater. That setup has no real value. That's the type of board you get for a six pack of beer or something like that.


----------



## who_it_is (Feb 26, 2015)

I got a 2011 Ride board with Burton Bindings for $125 last year. Be patient, you'll find a much better deal. Just have to be quick and check CL often because the good deals go fast.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kubes14060 said:


> I'm totally new to snowboarding and was looking to get something to spend time with my 8 year old son on the slopes. How much has technology changed in the last 10 years?
> 
> I found a K2 Fuse board that's about 10 years old on sale on Craigslist. He wants $125 for the board and bindings and claims its in very good condition.
> 
> ...


No, there's nothing wrong with a 10 year old board.

As long as it wasn't shit to begin with, or beat to shit.

I have some boards like that, I can hook you up

But I'll throw in everything else you'll need too


TT


----------



## kubes14060 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I got him to also throw in the snowboard boots he had in another add as well (Vans). So, boots, board and bindings for $125. Doesn't seem to be many other deals like that on Craigslist that I've seen?? 

Just didn't know much about K2 boards and their value. He claims he only used it 5x over the past few years. Best I can do is go look at it and check it out. If it is in as great condition as he says, it might be worth it?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kubes14060 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I got him to also throw in the snowboard boots he had in another add as well (Vans). So, boots, board and bindings for $125. Doesn't seem to be many other deals like that on Craigslist that I've seen??
> 
> Just didn't know much about K2 boards and their value. He claims he only used it 5x over the past few years. Best I can do is go look at it and check it out. If it is in as great condition as he says, it might be worth it?


Post up the ads if you want.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

if it's 10yrs old and been only used for 5-6 times, there is a chance that the plastic will be oxidized and brittle especially on the ladders of the binding but those are cheap, just remember to replace them before you go up the mountain. The avg price of rentals in my area is $18-24 for board/boots/bindings. If you plan on riding a lot, might want to look for something 5yrs old. Tech has changed so nothing of that setup will be salvageable if you decide to upgrade besides maybe the board. If you like it, it's up to you. I'd vote no. Just rent them and if you really want to commit, look to demo boards at your rental places near the lifts for about $10 extra.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Being from Canada that seems like an alright price, like it's not the best but far from the worst. This is of course assuming it really has been ridden 5 times, it should be a brand new board not even broken in yet. Chances are he's willing to take less than asking price anyway.
Also this is high season for snowboards so something else to keep in mind.


----------

